# [H] Nacht Raid Gilde "Corvus" sucht



## Quia (10. Dezember 2009)

Servus, 

< Corvus > sucht noch einige Member in zahlreichen Bereichen um den Spielerpool für 25er PDOK und den neuen Content etwas zu erweitern. 

Wir sind eine Nachtraidgilde auf dem Server Onyxia. 

Unsere Raidzeiten für die 25er Instanzen: 
Montags, Dienstags, Donnerstags, Sonntags jeweils von 23:45 bis 03:15 Uhr. 
In Progresszeiten u.U. auch Mittwochs. 

Wir existieren seit bereits über 3 Jahren und haben diverse Erfolge in allen großen Raidinstanzen erzielt. Wir sind eine Ansammlung aus Gastronomen, Schichtarbeitern, Abendschülern etc., die es sich zum Ziel gemacht hat, den Content entgegen der Daywalker erst Nachts zu bewältigen. Dabei sind wir keines Falls eine nur auf's Non-Hardmode raiden ausgerichtete 24/7 Gilde, sondern eine freundschaftliche aber dennoch ehrgeizige PvE-Gemeinschaft wo alle geben was sie können. 

Nordend Bestien, Lord Jaraxxus und Fraktionschampions 25er Hardmode sind schon einige Zeit down, und wir lassen uns momentan leidenschaftlich gerne von den Zwillings Valkyrien auf die Mütze geben. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Wir suchen: 

Eule 
Jäger 
DK 

Außerdem DD´s jeder Klasse außer Schurken. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Was wir bieten können:  
- Homepage, TS, Forum 
- 25er Ulduar clear und 10er Ulduar clear, beides inkl. diverser Hardmodes 
- PDK (NH) 25er 5/5 und 10er clear 5/5
- PDK (H) 25er 4/5 und 10er clear 5/5
- ICC (NH) 25er 4/4 und 10er 4/4 ( 14.12.09 Firstkill )
- familiäre und sehr menschliche Atmosphäre 
- DKP-freie faire Verteilung des Loots 



Wenn ihr dabei sein wollt, bewerbt euch doch einfach. Ihr solltet mitbringen: 
- Raiderfahrung in den WotLk und BC Raid-Instanzen (gerne auch im Classic-Content) 
- T8,5+ oder äquivalent sollte für euch kein Thema mehr sein. 
- TS und funktionierendes Headset 
- Akzeptables Klassenverständnis und die Bereitschaft, sich im vorweg Taktiken neuer Encounter anzueignen! 
- Spaß an deinem Char 
- Zeit an 3-4 Tagen in der Woche von 23:45-3:15 uhr um kräftig mit zu kämpfen! 

Seid ihr nun interessiert und glaubt wir können euch genau das bieten was ihr sucht? 

Haltet ihr euch für eine Bereicherung für unseren Nachtraid? 

Dann bewerbt euch, im Game einfach Schattenherz, Judíth oder Nathaliana anwhispern, natürlich helfen euch die Member unserer Gilde gerne weiter bei Fragen. Ihr könnt euch selbstverständlich auch direkt bei uns im Forum per P.M. an einen von uns bewerben oder im entsprechenden Thread. Das Forum findet ihr auf unserer Webpage: 


http://www.nachtraid.de 

Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung 

Quia


----------



## Quia (14. Dezember 2009)

/update ICC 4/4 25er & 10er


Wir suchen noch:

Eule, Hunter, DK

mfg Quia


----------



## Quia (21. Dezember 2009)

Suchen noch:

Eule, DK DD


----------



## Quia (20. Januar 2010)

/push nach paar wochen.


----------

